#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

## ameer

*Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves* 
Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, ValvesThe Mechanical Science Handbook was developed to assist nuclear facility operating contractors in providing operators, maintenance personnel, and the technical staff with the necessary fundamentals training to ensure a basic understanding of mechanical components and mechanical science. The handbook includes information on diesel engines, heat exchangers, pumps, valves, and miscellaneous mechanical components. This information will provide personnel with a foundation for understanding the construction and operation of mechanical components that are associated with various DOE nuclear facility operations and maintenance.

The Mechanical Science handbook consists of five modules that are contained in two volumes. The following is a brief description of the information presented in each module of the handbook.
Volume 1 of 2

Module 1 - Diesel Engine Fundamentals
Provides information covering the basic operating principles of 2-cycle and 4-cycle
diesel engines. Includes operation of engine governors, fuel ejectors, and typical
engine protective features.

Module 2 - Heat Exchangers
Describes the construction of plate heat exchangers and tube and shell heat
exchangers. Describes the flow patterns and temperature profiles in parallel flow,
counter flow, and cross flow heat exchangers.

Module 3 - Pumps
Explains the operation of centrifugal and positive displacement pumps. Topics
include net positive suction head, cavitation, gas binding, and pump characteristic
curves.
Volume 2 of 2

Module 4 - Valves
Introduces the functions of the basic parts common to most types of valves.
Provides information on applications of many types of valves. Types of valves
covered include gate valves, globe valves, ball valves, plug valves, diaphragm


valves, reducing valves, pinch valves, butterfly valves, needle valves, check valves,
and safety/relief valves.

Module 5 - Miscellaneous Mechanical Components
Provides information on significant mechanical devices that have widespread
application in nuclear facilities but do not fit into the categories of components
covered by the other modules. These include cooling towers, air compressors,
demineralizers, filters, strainers, etc.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## srikscl

Thank You

----------


## Ahmedoasis

Thank u ya bashmohandes

----------


## abdoish

thannnk alot ......good manual 2 find

----------


## ALFRE01

thanks

----------


## danieljk

Thank You

----------


## Angelkindly

Thank you

----------


## muthukarthi

Thanks a lot gentleman

----------


## NESTIN

thank

----------


## Pedro Romero

Hi
Could you please upload to rapidshare? Thank you

----------


## ladolive

Thanks

----------


## Culprit

thankx

----------


## an4035

thanks i need chapter 2 now i have  :Smile: 

See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## alwaw911

Thx a lot!!! :Cool:

----------


## dnikolo

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## cafe_denda2000

thanks

----------


## 101043728

Thank you!!!!

----------


## oma

tanx

----------


## CarlosBatista

Thank very much

----------


## githkal

thank you

----------


## Praveen@EOL

link not workig .help me out plzzzzzzz

----------


## a.m.r

Thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The same "Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps & Valves"  in 4Shared (236 Pages & 11.766 MB)
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you mate

See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## aragorn

Thankx

----------


## ShafqatAfridi

Thanx

----------


## ngovankhoi

Thank you!

----------


## smallboy

thanks Abdel

----------


## unni

Thanks

----------


## ferozepuria

thankx

----------


## seidze

Thanks

----------


## joseph.selvan

Thank you Brother.

----------


## newjunki

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## Asif Nayani

file xpired bro  :Frown: 
plz upload it again yar


Thanks.See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks you

----------


## TAGRART

Very helpfull, thanks

----------


## TAGRART

But the file expired, please reload

----------


## petroabbes

it is expired

----------


## inelecstar

the link you put does not work, please upload the file again

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Kindly upload the file. The link is expired. Thanks in advance.

----------


## sesem_m

the file is expired please reload it

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The same "Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps & Valves" in 4Shared (236 Pages & 11.766 MB) 
Link in 4Shared is the same link as located at my Post #24: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha15

thanks a lot.

----------


## sesem_m

thanks so much

----------


## whitebear

thank you very much

----------


## uzzal2008

File can't be found . would you please give me this training manual

See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## steamofboiler

thank a lot for your kind to share this knowledge, it is very useful for me.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for sharing the valuable material.

----------


## huythieu

thank you  very much, it is really useful for me.

----------


## medo 2000

Thank you

----------


## driller4ever

I need it 2 be uploaded again coz the it's not available

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The file located at my post #45 still available.

----------


## bhatti92

dear, 
this material seems to be very good, please upload it on any other site again........this link is no further valid.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards
Bhatti

----------


## Nabilia

Abdel Halim Galala's link is still active (post #45)

Here is another link...

Training Course Diesel Engines, Heat Exchangers, pumps & Valves.pdf	  11.490 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The file located at my post #45 still available.

----------


## jhallcs

Great knowledge base forum

----------


## jhallcs

whose idea was it to do this

----------


## jhallcs

How do I download this. Getting No such file when I click on the link

See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## jhallcs

Also log in to ifile, but cannot find the Training Manuals

----------


## jhallcs

Excellent stuff/. Thank alot

----------


## linhtruong

Thanks so much!!

----------


## ngshah123

Hi,
I am searching for Dry Gas Seals Handbook By John S. Stahley

If you have, Please send me (email -  ngshah123@gmail.com)

thanks in advance

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

See the following site for 4Shared for "Dry Gas Seal": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ashokmadavan

> thannnk alot ......good manual 2 find



Kindly upload the documents

----------


## imupathan

File does not exist

----------


## checcobillo1974

Hi,

I cannot download the file from this link. Could you plead upload to 4share.com ?

best regards
Checcobillo

----------


## shinkentom

please reupload

----------


## Nabilia

Post 57 has the training material link

----------


## alchemist

thankx

----------


## autotruck

link die please re upload!

See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing..

Kind regards

----------


## junjun

Hello, can somebody re-upload this handbook? the link died.. pls?

----------


## sathish12

can you upload once again or send to my mail id: surya_parvai@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Luis Augusto Carvalho

please upload again because that link doesn't work!

----------


## Smiley Nagaarjun

Dear Ameer,

Can you upload for 4share pls..??

Nagaarjun

----------


## syaranor

dear sir,

i need to..please share with us

----------


## hoangnm1187

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can download free from this page.

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> You can download free from this page.



It's a very useful link. 
Thanks

----------


## Baran Kaypakoglu

Awesome!! Thanks!!

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

Could you upload to 4shared? thank you

----------


## MartinST

thanks

----------


## Vikman

You can download from here:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Training Material, Diesel Engine, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------


## pufang1019

hi,

I cannot download the file from the link. please sombody share again.

----------

